# 2015 Sentra TPMS



## Nailem (Jan 2, 2022)

I put on different wheels with new TPMS. I've searched and found the process to relearn the TPMS problem is I can't find the white connector by the OBD harness. I pulled the dash trim off and search everywhere. I follow the loom up to the large loom of wires. Followed some to fuse box some to the ECM. No where can I find the white connector. Most pictures show it right off the back of the OBD. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nailem said:


> I put on different wheels with new TPMS. I've searched and found the process to relearn the TPMS problem is I can't find the white connector by the OBD harness. I pulled the dash trim off and search everywhere. I follow the loom up to the large loom of wires. Followed some to fuse box some to the ECM. No where can I find the white connector. Most pictures show it right off the back of the OBD.
> Any suggestions?


I'm pretty sure they did away with the TPMS diagnostic connector that you are referring to on later Nissans and installed a "reset button" under the dash. I haven't had to deal with any yet, so I'm not sure if you can use the reset button to relearn new TPMS sensors or if it now requires that you have a capable TPMS tool or scan tool? Hopefully, someone knows the answer!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nailem said:


> I put on different wheels with new TPMS. I've searched and found the process to relearn the TPMS problem is I can't find the white connector by the OBD harness. I pulled the dash trim off and search everywhere. I follow the loom up to the large loom of wires. Followed some to fuse box some to the ECM. No where can I find the white connector. Most pictures show it right off the back of the OBD.
> Any suggestions?


Like SMJ had replied, Nissan did away with the diagnostic connector. Check out this video clip:


----------



## Nailem (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks, I've been loosing my mind trying to find something that looks to be so simple. That said does anyone know where the reset button is?


rogoman said:


> Like SMJ had replied, Nissan did away with the diagnostic connector. Check out this video clip:


Thanks. Guess I'll need to see if Discount Tire can perform a relearn. If not I'm guessing the dealership will charge $125 for the 5 minutes it will take.


----------

